

If I want to beat Google from now on, what should I do now? - alpisv

I am in China, can anyone give me some advice of how to beat Google in 10 years, especially by a product advice. Thanks.
======
VandyILL
Maybe a more objective search engine. It'd be better for researching ideas
than popculture or really ordinary questions. But for people trying to answer
more in depth questions it would be great if the search engine 1) didn't base
results partially on your own preferences / likes etc. & 2) found a way to
index ideas based on their referenes. Ie. if you're searching for articles on
a topic bring up the ones that have been peer reviewed the most. Similarily if
it's just a blog post post the ones that reference credible sources higher
than the ones that don't cite credible sources or don't even cite anything.

Also, if you have access to them, look at systems like WestLaw & Lexis and how
they index information in various ways. Incorporating some of these ideas
could be very helpful if made to the public - ie. the key system for indexing
topics, history systems to see where ideas/articles are drawing their
precedence from & how they have been used after publication.

~~~
alpisv
thank you very much. actually, I am just designing a system a bit like what
you suggest, which drives me to ask questions here for advice. but i have not
access to Westlaw & Lexis, is it in Berkely?

------
throwaway420
I almost feel funny answering this seriously, but you can try to compete with
Google in some area where they're weak.

They're run by very smart people who rely very heavily on algorithms and raw
data and often ignore factors related to human needs and emotions. They do
have their blind spots and weaknesses.

Despite Google's cries to the contrary, a lot of people don't trust them with
private info. This is why DuckDuckGo's traffic is spiking. You can compete
with Google on privacy.

Google's customer service is maybe the worst in the world. Even many paying
customers get the big old middle finger when it comes to getting a problem
resolved. That's a weakness that can be exploited.

Google has gotten much better at design in recent years by adopting a very
minimalist and consistent style throughout their products, but you can still
compete with them on design.

~~~
alpisv
Thanks for your advice. Human needs and emotions, privacy, customer service,
design are great directions! I will try the 2nd & 4th to beat google.

------
anigbrowl
Build AI with a sense of curiosity. Google only knows the things programmers
tell it to measure.

~~~
alpisv
Good advice. I will try building an AI product to beat google.com. can siri
and google now be called an AI product?

------
flavmartins
Give up right now. You won't be able to do it.

~~~
alpisv
Thanks for your advice. could you please show me the details of this no-go
theory? You mean google.com will be 1# of alexa for ever?

